# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Ownedcore Tournament [POLL]

## Dante

*Hello Ownedcore!*

What game would you like see in a Ownedcore tournament? Make suggestions and I'll add them into a poll later.


Heroes of the Storm will _NOT_ be possible unless someone makes a emulator for it.

*Hearthstone*pros: free to play, doesn't require a beast computer, fairly easy, new and interesting to watch.
cons: doesn't have a spectator mode, requires the contesters to fraps themselves and send in to us/me, considered "p2w" by some.

*Counter Strike*pros: a very cheap game, doesn't require a beast computer, interesting to watch, fast phased, has a spectator mode and easily streamed and there are no micro transactions that favour the player.
cons: Isn't free to play, doesn't have a big crowd in the Ownedcore community, competitive players will absolutely CRUSH the casual ones.

*World of Warcraft Arena (Private Server)*pros: free to play, doesn't require a beast computer, interesting to watch and almost all members on Ownedcore has or are playing World of Warcraft, has spectator mode. 
cons: 2v2 would require team ups and some people don't have people to team up with, requires a big download, many players are more used to retail and will therefore be "rusty" so to say, contrary to the competitive private server PvP:ers.

----------


## Sephiroth

Ownedcore tournament run how exactly ?

----------


## Dante

> Ownedcore tournament run how exactly ?


What do you mean?

----------


## Sephiroth

> What do you mean?


I mean what kind of tournament are you talking? 

People playing against one another, Teams playing against one another, PC, Xbox, PS.

Just an overall idea more so of what type of content are you seeking. It is hard to say that I would love to see a Battlefield 4 tournament run for PS4, when the target for this is a PC Tournament. I guess I was just looking for more description as to what system you want it held on, what type of boundaries, anything really.

Have people setup boundaries when they list... or something so that it is a general listing from everyone. Otherwise, you will get three sample answers.

Person A:
I want Battlefield 4 tourney!

Person B: 
I want Battlefield 4 on PS4 tourney!

Person C:
I want Battlefield 4, on PC, with a one on one, or team of 3 tournament. I would like this to be a Deathmatch style Tourney.

I guess I am just wondering the following.. What system restrictions? What player restrictions? What should be the default manner used for everyone to answer? (Possibly a generic form)

----------


## SacredSpenny

HearthStone!

----------


## Dante

> I mean what kind of tournament are you talking? 
> 
> People playing against one another, Teams playing against one another, PC, Xbox, PS.
> 
> Just an overall idea more so of what type of content are you seeking. It is hard to say that I would love to see a Battlefield 4 tournament run for PS4, when the target for this is a PC Tournament. I guess I was just looking for more description as to what system you want it held on, what type of boundaries, anything really.
> 
> Have people setup boundaries when they list... or something so that it is a general listing from everyone. Otherwise, you will get three sample answers.
> 
> Person A:
> ...


BF4 is not the ideal tournament game. It costs so much, not everyone has both it or a beast gaming computer or a console. Rather have CS, Hearthstone or some free to play game / game that everyone has. 
And preferably 1v1, because if it would have been a 5v5 tournament or something we'd have to match people at random and that wouldn't go very well / RNG good / bad teams.




> HearthStone!


This is the one that I'm thinking would be the best one, indeed.

----------


## JD

HoTS alpha! I just think it'd be hilarious if we were to get it to be possible.

----------


## Freefall552

> HoTS alpha! I just think it'd be hilarious if we were to get it to be possible.


Indeed, the last Starcraft 2 tournament was awesome with your live steaming! 

CS 1.6 and CS:GO would be nice as well.

Battlefield have too many problems to be played competitive in my opinion.

----------


## Nyarly

> HoTS alpha! I just think it'd be hilarious if we were to get it to be possible.


this pls make it real ! 70$ prize pool on that from me + 30$ directly to whoever make it possible  :Big Grin: 

Otherwise I'm in for anything anyway  :Wink:

----------


## ev0

I demand a pizza eating contest

----------


## hackerlol

I would be interested in something like this : ). Would depend on which game though yes.

----------


## Harambeqt

WoW Arena 2s cata wop.

----------


## MylesCore

HoTs would be great. 
or WoW 1 v 1s or 2 v 2s

----------


## Freefall552

WoW cost a lot and isn't balanced

----------


## Harambeqt

> WoW cost a lot and isn't balanced


Private is free and it is balanced unless you suck at it then its not balanced.

*WoW 1v1 Duels or 2v2 arena.
Any expansion. pre mop (less bugs)*

----------


## Dante

> I demand a pizza eating contest


^this
winner gets 100 pizzas




> Private is free and it is balanced unless you suck at it then its not balanced.
> 
> *WoW 1v1 Duels or 2v2 arena.
> Any expansion. pre mop (less bugs)*


Private Servers don't really have a big crowd and people aren't used to old versions of WoW, the small crowd that there is would dominate. But I guess if we announce it a month before the tournament people could practise, but tbh I doubt anyone would.




> this pls make it real ! 70$ prize pool on that from me + 30$ directly to whoever make it possible 
> 
> Otherwise I'm in for anything anyway


...now this would be something! 
To bad YouTube/Twitch would delete the videos extremely fast. : /

----------


## hackerlol

*Votes*
Hope my game gets it ^ _ ^

----------


## Freefall552

A fast paced fps that would be perfect for a tournament is Unreal Tournament from 1999  :Smile:

----------


## Nyarly

Voted hearthstone because that's my favorite game but now i really want to see a private server arena tournament ^^

----------


## eSko

Starcraft anyone?

----------


## MylesCore

starcraft would be boss. too

----------


## Aprezt

no League of Legends ?  :Frown: (((((

----------


## JD

@freefall Quake Live all the way.

----------


## Freefall552

> @freefall Quake Live all the way.


Yes! That'd be awesome. Quake and UT is where the real fps action is!

----------


## Shameless

Just get CS:GO in there so I can win please :Smile:

----------


## Nevodark

> no League of Legends ? (((((


i second this ;>

Would require people to have accounts n shiz tho

----------


## DarkHeaven

I would vote cs:GO, even though its last place.

----------


## schefferling

Hearthstone would be interesting

----------

